# Smelts, the hunt is on.



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Fished E. 72nd the other night, no smelt but the shear numbers of Emerald Shinners was impressive. Even fished with lights but no luck. Gona try Wildwood tonight hopefully we find some. Probably still a little early for smelt but were gona keep looking. I know guys are getting them in NY out on Erie. If any one finds any here in Ohio put up the info.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes...reports are welcome. 72nd St, and even Edgewater are a minimum 1 hour drive for me...kind of tough justifying going to either location without some word on whether they are in or not.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm gona keep lookin after work. Rather sit out on the ice at night than sit home watching tv. They should show up its just a matter of time. Seems like alot of the knowledge about smelt and other fish like Burbot in an around the central basin has been lost to time. Burbot should be commin in close to spawn now.

Talked to some old timers that used to go out for Smelt and Burbot in the distant past through the ice but no longer know when they show up. Its big in other states like MI and NY but not so much here in Ohio. They are out there in Erie in huge numbers just gota time it just right when they come in.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Osmerus said:


> I'm gona keep lookin after work. Rather sit out on the ice at night than sit home watching tv. They should show up its just a matter of time. Seems like alot of the knowledge about smelt and other fish like Burbot in an around the central basin has been lost to time. Burbot should be commin in close to spawn now.
> 
> Talked to some old timers that used to go out for Smelt and Burbot in the distant past through the ice but no longer know when they show up. Its big in other states like MI and NY but not so much here in Ohio. They are out there in Erie in huge numbers just gota time it just right when they come in.


The most recent data from the Lake Erie Cold Water Task Group recent reports indicate burbot in Lake Erie are on the verge of population collapse. Very unfortunate, esp because they are such a neat, unique species.

Mike


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update guys, looking forward to catching my first lake Erie smelt. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Osmerus, how big do the smelt get? doesn't seem like enough meat to me. i'll have my sled finished for the weekend, but i think we're going to try catawba. we'll try to catch up with ya'll on cleveburg ice, fished edgewater and wildwood on feb 16. just now geared up ...--hank


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've caught smelt up to 10" but I'd rather have the smaller ones. To clean them simply snip off the head with scissors, cut the belly to the butthole, clean out the guts, rinse it in cold water. Then all you need to do is bread and deep fry them whole. Eat them like a French fry. Bones soften as they cook. Might just head up myself this week.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

ezbite, you're making me hungry! 

So, I've lived in Ohio for about a year and a half and just recently learned you can catch smelt out of Lake Erie but I don't really know where to go. I checked out a few locations mentioned on this site via google/bing maps but still need some advise. Is anyone willing to share a little more detail? Fairport for example, where do you park? Where do you walk out from, the beach?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Conneaut is by far my favorite spot. Take rt 7 straight to the boat launch and there several spots to fish. The north wall is always a good spot and the marina to the east is good at times as well.


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

do you guys use dip nets for smelt? I have never done it but have eaten a lot of smelt, my favorite it take 4-5 smelt, wrap them in a piece of bacon and grill!

Wouldnt mind getting a 5 gallon bucket full but ne ohio is a long drive.

good luck


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL!!! JUST 5 gallon?
What'cha think Tom,,, time to post 'em AGAIN? 

I just love it when the 'Newbies' ask these questions 'bout smelt,,,,
I get to post these vids for the 100th time,,,,
gets the BLOOD BOIL'N.
Enjoy


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy cow! That first vid is the very definition of a "clusterflap"! I can see why you said, "Only one 5 Gallon bucket?"


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Smelt fishing sounds kinda cool 
I'd love to try it but I don't even know where to start... Help


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never actually fished for them,but I have netted(dipped)them many times.Years ago we used to fill buckets with them right on the swimming beach in Vermilion.I haven't even heard of anybody doing well on them there these days though.I used to dip in the Tawas and AuGres Rivers in Michigan every year and there still is huge numbers that run those streams every year.I absolutely love deep fried smelt!


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I've never actually fished for them,but I have netted(dipped)them many times.Years ago we used to fill buckets with them right on the swimming beach in Vermilion.I haven't even heard of anybody doing well on them there these days though.I used to dip in the Tawas and AuGres Rivers in Michigan every year and there still is huge numbers that run those streams every year.I absolutely love deep fried smelt!


Ahh Okok 
Yeah I hear about people catching em on hook n line


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Nohaha said:


> ezbite, you're making me hungry!
> 
> So, I've lived in Ohio for about a year and a half and just recently learned you can catch smelt out of Lake Erie but I don't really know where to go. I checked out a few locations mentioned on this site via google/bing maps but still need some advise. Is anyone willing to share a little more detail? Fairport for example, where do you park? Where do you walk out from, the beach?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Noah let's go! I'm down... You find em.... I got that old crab cage we can line with chicken wire inside out and bait ... Is that legal? Prob should find that out first. I'm a legal beaver!!!!! My stuff cost toooooo much to just give it over to the ole game warden...esp. For a fish!


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Flingnsting1 said:


> Noah let's go! I'm down... You find em.... I got that old crab cage we can line with chicken wire inside out and bait ... Is that legal? Prob should find that out first. I'm a legal beaver!!!!! My stuff cost toooooo much to just give it over to the ole game warden...esp. For a fish!


Fishing for them is just as fun. How about Friday or Saturday night? Need to go after dark, that's when they move in.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Love catching Smelt. Wasn't aware netting or trapping them was even legal. Easy to catch when biting and easy to clean. Rolled in flour and deep fried their deliciouses. Or canned with a little mustard is great snack.
Trouble is haven't heard of any one on the east end doing any good.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

viper1 said:


> Love catching trout. Wasn't aware netting or trapping them was even legal. Easy to catch when biting and easy to clean. Rolled in flour and deep fried their deliciouses. Or canned with a little mustard is great snack.
> Trouble is haven't heard of any one on the east end doing any good.


Smelt aren't trout. They are actually an invasive species. A damn good "in the frying pan" invasive species!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nohaha said:


> Smelt aren't trout. They are actually an invasive species. A damn good "in the frying pan" invasive species!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh yes I know! LOL! Typing error. I prefer smelt over trout any time.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Osmerus said:


> Earlier in the year the smelt in the harbors are smaller. As the middle and end of march roll around they do get bigger.


Yesi know. My trouble is I haven't seen or heard of any this year.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

CANEYEGO said:


> Osmerus, how big do the smelt get? doesn't seem like enough meat to me. i'll have my sled finished for the weekend, but i think we're going to try catawba. we'll try to catch up with ya'll on cleveburg ice, fished edgewater and wildwood on feb 16. just now geared up ...--hank


They tend to run a little on the smaller side in the harbors earlier in the year. As March roles around they do get bigger. They are tasty as many people have posted. Clean them, bread them up and deep fry them. They are like little fish French fries, def one of my favorite fish to eat. 

Conneaut harbor is the best know spot to get them, the creek dumping into the harbor there helps out a lot. I run up to the U.P to dip net them every spring but this year we should be able to do good down here through the ice. Just gota get out there at night and keep looking for them. This week has been bad with the high winds and rough water. Calm nights with a full moon or no moon seems to be the best time.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Yesi know. My trouble is I haven't seen or heard of any this year.


Same here. I'm sure there getting a few here and there at Conneaut. I think this prolonged harsh winter might be pushing back there appearance in the harbors. Guys fishing up in N.Y on Erie are finding them but there getting them out in the main lake. Guys also do good out at Presque Ile in P.A but have not heard of any reports from there this year. Gona keep looking.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well the plan was to head up to conny tonight, but I think I'll stay home instead with the temp gonna be around zero. It'll be next week for me now.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I hear of guys using sabiki rigs for smelt is that legal? Every one I have ever seen or used has had more then 3 hooks. I have never even seen them for sale in ohio. I know their primary use is to catch bait for salt water fishing.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I prefer the smaller ones. Toast up nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well no matter the size. There good! We been doing corny. Always do good for smelt. Not this year, haven't seen any. Usually 5 gallons is easy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> I hear of guys using sabiki rigs for smelt *is that legal?* Every one I have ever seen or used has had more then 3 hooks. I have never even seen them for sale in ohio. I know their primary use is to catch bait for salt water fishing.


Search Ebay,,, RODTEK Sabiki Rigs. 6 hooks.
CUT THEM IN 3rds or HALF,,, add snap-swivels to the ends. 3 times as CHEAP. 
Gander Mtn sells 'ACTION RIGS' a Perch Fly Rig. a VERY NICE product.

But, IF you do find those smelt, you'll probably do best with a #12-#14 hook, a very small ball of red yarn and A maggot. 

Youtube,,,, Search 'SMELT' 41 dozen in 45min.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Any new updates?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

crappiewacka said:


> Any new updates?



Ya, wacka,,, good BUMP!

Wish we could 'BUMP UP SOME SMELT'.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I'm going to try EYC & Cle harbors for smelt and crappie this weekend. Guy at work says they slammed crappie in Edgewater last fall. Access is the challenge.. Gonna scout it thurs/ fri nite


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Any luck?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

harbor was locked up with ice, but i didnt trust it. Fished Rocky River instead. Saw about 6-8 Chromes landed, but none chose to grace my line..


----------

